

Ask YC: Best way to parse wikipedia summaries? - shafqat

There are many approaches to getting wikipedia summaries that I've heard of. Many involve using the official Wikipedia API, and then parsing based on patterns (there is no "getSummary()" call).<p>What are your approaches? Any other API's out there?<p>If you use the official APIs, what are the rules that usually work to determine where the 'summary' is on the page?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
p858snake
As far as i know, there is no official way to grab it, but basically all you
have to do is scan the output till the first heading (i forget if it outputs
in the A.P.I. as h1 or ==) appears and that will generally be your summary.

